# Chicken Tractor



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

This week we are going to start picking up supplies and finalize our design drawing of a chicken tractor made use an old truck cap. We got the cap off Craigslist for $25.

Our plan is to create a base that can be pulled by our garden tractor or truck. We will move it from pasture pen to pen as we rotate the horses/goats/sheep. The chickens will be the "clean up crew"! LOL

Has anyone tried this? I found some pictures of things online where folks used a truck cap to create a roof but not for a chicken tractor.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We have a chicken coop that is on a wheel system and can be moved around the yard. We free range our chickens so they really only go in it at night. Do you plan to use it for them to stay in during the day? If so be sure that it doesn't get too hot. Also if they are staying in during the day and you plan to have it over grass be sure to move it daily as we found out they kill the grass really quick if left in one spot.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

It's mostly for night time use and we plan to move it regularly since we have experience with an old (read "ugly") home made tractor we were given when we first got our chickens.

The cap will be painted light tan with a multiple-surface paint so it won't be dark. All the windows are functional for venting and cross breezes. One side of the base will have welded wire with lattice panel for venting as well.

We already have a coop with run but decided to keep a second rooster this year and he and his harem have nee using my greenhouse. I really want my green house back. So we came up with this idea.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It sounds like a great idea! It will be nice to have the greenhouse back also. :wink:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a chicken tractor! I raise all of my broiler chickens in it. I move them every day to fresh grass and that way they don't so fat that they can't walk. We made ours out of an old large trampoline. It is a half circle and we used the legs as the part that hold it together.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

We used one for a very long time. Just be sure to move it VERY frequently (the scratching they do builds up into a garden bed VERY quickly, and that makes it hard to move after a week or so).


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks guys - I have used a chicken tractor before so I am well versed in what is needed.

I'm more curious about folks using truck caps (or other odd items) to make them.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I use a horse trailor for our chicken tractor. Just hook it up and move it around. Have to move the fencing also but it works out pretty good for a shelter for them.


----------

